#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  JKIAPT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilit

## raymayank

*J.K Institute Of Applied Physics & Technology, Allahabad*

*JKIAPT Allahabad Year of Establishment:* 1956.


*JKIAPT Allahabad* *Affiliation:* University Of Allahabad


*JKIAPT Allahabad* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*JKIAPT Allahabad* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
20602

*OPPH*
221652

*OB*
33334

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
105555

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
177179

*STPH*
422693




*JKIAPT Allahabad Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering*JKIAPT Allahabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Counselling Fee as decided by CCB Rs. 2,000 as University fee per annum at the time of admission.

*JKIAPT Allahabad Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 11,000/- per annum + Mess Charges.

*JKIAPT Allahabad Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*JKIAPT Allahabad Campus & Intra Facilities:* J.K. Institute of Applied Physics & Technology is equipped with various facilities like cafeteria, library, laboratories, auditorium and computing facility. The college is located in the vibrant campus of Allahabad University.

*JKIAPT Allahabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
*Hostel for boys:*
Shatabdi HostelDr S Radhakrishnan Hostel*Hostel for girls:*
Priyadarshani HostelSarojini Naidu Hostel*JKIAPT Allahabad Address:* J K institute of Applied Physics and Technology Faculty of Science University of Allahabad, Uttar Pradesh, India.

*JKIAPT Allahabad Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: MNNIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti PSGCT Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilit ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilit IIT Indore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

